# WinCC flexible Rezeptur erstellen



## iPDI (27 März 2010)

Hallo

Ich möchte im WinCC flexible 2008 eine Rezeptur manuell erstellen (heisst ohne die vorgefertigten Rezeptur-Tools)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie dies funktioniert? Habe es lange versucht und auch google gefragt und in diesem Forum die suche benutzt 

Als Beispiel habe ich mit eine Vorlage mit Eingababefeldern erstellt und eine Rezeptur erstellt, auf welche ich jetzt die Daten mit dem "speichern" Button bringen will.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Gruss iPDI


----------



## Lupo (27 März 2010)

lies dir doch mal die Beiträge in diesem Thread durch - vor Allem die Letzten :
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34622


----------



## iPDI (27 März 2010)

sehr schön...danke

ohne scripts funktioniert das nicht? es gibt bei den Buttons die Funktionen "Speichere Datensatz" usw.

edit: für die Auswahl der Rezepturen würde ich gerne die Standartrezeptauswahl von Siemens verwenden. Auch die Rezepturwerte würde ich gerne in der Standartrezepturverwaltung speichern, damit die ganze Sache überwichtlicher bleibt.

edit nr2: so habs jetzt geschafft, die Rezeptur so zu verwalten, wie ich will. Doch irgendwie funktioniert es mit dem Speichern nicht wirklich. Er überschreibt immer den letzten Datensatz. Im Anhang habe ich "bebildert", was ich wie deklariert habe. Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir sagen, was ich falsch mache...


----------



## iPDI (31 März 2010)

kann mir keiner helfen?! bis echt ratlos...hab nochmals alles von vorne versucht neu zu machen...


----------



## S7_Programmer (31 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte Dir einen Denkanstoß in eine andere Richtung geben.

Ich mußte (Kundenwunsch) Rezept-Daten in eine MySQL-Datenbank Schreiben/Lesen. Ich hatte hier eine Verbindung (TCP) Von CPU zu PC projektiert.
Auf PC lief ein PHP-Programm, das den von SPS gesendeten String (Alle Variablen in String, Trennzeichen = "#") emfängt, oder bei Anforderung zurücksendet.
Auf Siemens CPU mußt Du in diesem Fall die Zeichenkette mit Variablen senden oder Empfangen (Beim Empfangen immer auf feste Länge achten!) und dann die Variablen von String in Nummern zurückführen.

Geht alles ohne Lizenzen, da Opensource. Habe nach Inbetriebnahme nichts mehr gehört (Nicht gemeckert ist Lob genug)

Vielleicht kann das bei Dir auch gehen.
Wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst, frag nochmal nach.
Ich bin aber nur sporadisch da, vielleicht kann dir auch jemand anderer weiterhelfen.

Ich weis, dass bei dieser Vorgehensweise viel Arbeit hineingesteckt werden muss (war halt Kundenwunsch), aber vieleicht hilft Dir dieser Vorschlag irgendwie weiter...

Weiterhin viel Erfolg
S7_Programmer


----------



## iPDI (31 März 2010)

Danke für die Idee. Doch das ist definitiv für meine Anwendung zu gross. Dann würde ich noch eher meine Rezeptur selbst erstellen und sämtliche Daten in einem DB ablegen.

Doch will eigentlich schon die flexible Rezeptur benutzen, wenn irgendwie möglich. Ich werde ja nicht der Erste sein, welcher diese auf diese Art benützt.

Gruss iPDI


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2010)

versuche das Speichern mit einer anderen Systemfunktion.
Tastaturbedienung für Bildobjekte -> Rezepturanzeige speichere unter Datensatz


----------



## iPDI (9 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> versuche das Speichern mit einer anderen Systemfunktion.
> Tastaturbedienung für Bildobjekte -> Rezepturanzeige speichere unter Datensatz




klappt einwandfrei...komisch, dass man diese funktion in der untergruppe rezeptur nicht anwählenkann...


----------

